# IRS Scam Now World's Biggest E-mail Virus Problem



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Criminals are waging a nasty online campaign right now, hoping that their victims' fears of the tax collecter will lead them to inadvertently install malicious software."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/20090925/tc_pcworld/irsscamnowworldsbiggestemailvirusproblem_1


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

This approach is pretty ingenious, in a criminal sort of way.

But yeah, people should always bear in mind that government agencies and financial institutions never use email to contact you.


----------

